# Pasture hogs and predators



## Azrael (Jun 2, 2008)

I am interested in setting up to do a pasture hog operation to raise a few for our family (less than 10 total). 

My biggest concern, that I have been unable to find an answer for, is pasture hogs and predators. We have coyotes & wandering dogs in our area and am worried that they may decimate our animals, especially if the pasture is remotely located form our home.

For those of you who currently have pasture hogs, are predators an issue? If so, what measures are taken to prevent predation on your animals?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

If there are mama hogs in the group I doubt that there is a predator in Indiana that you would need to worry about.


----------



## Viking (May 1, 2012)

Granted our weaners are penned, but a fox could easily overcome that. Although they've put a hurting on our chickens in the past, they have left the weaners alone. 

My brother in law lives in coyote country, and has never lost a weaner. 

Like Tinknal said...I doubt anyone is going to mess with mama


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I raise wild hogs, not voluntarily. They are there, they get hunted by man, coyote, bobcat, and wild dogs. But there never seems to be a shortage of more hogs. Last year and this I have seen 2 sows running with a prior litter and a current litter. 

I'll have pastured swine next year when I'm living on the property full time. I'll build a good fence, put electric , on top, and inside and outside low. I'll probably still have some losses but the one time I've drawn my gun on my land in fear of attack was when I jumped out of my truck and ended up between the wild sows and some of her piglets.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Predators are a serious issue and will kill pigs from new born piglets up through roaster size. Sows can't protect their piglets because there are too many piglets. The predators use this. Ravens, foxes, coyotes all will kill and eat new piglets.

After that most pigs are safe from most predators. At that point humans, coyotes, dogs and cougar are the main problem.

Our solution is good perimeter fencing but most of all livestock guardian herding dogs.

Dogs | Sugar Mountain Farm

It works.


----------



## wildfrogs1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Knock on wood we have not lost any to Preds. and our pasture is about 1/2 mile from close house and mile + from Most. Highlands is right about a pack of preds getting a separated piglet but the coyotes should be ready to take loses as well if you have 3-4 free range sows together with young pigs.


----------



## Azrael (Jun 2, 2008)

We are most likely going to use a 4 wire boundary fence with electric netting to make the smaller pastures.

We would be stocking with feeder pigs from a local breeder who raises Berkshires.

Pig losses in any numbers is unfortunate to a farmer, but since we are only looking at having 5 or so total, losing one would be a 20% loss and would be a significant blow.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

I have had some problems with dogs on smaller pigs, but, once they get to ~60lbs, there is not much that can touch them. It also helps that we have very large boars that have been known to disembowal dogs and coyotes.


----------



## Azrael (Jun 2, 2008)

I guess no wonder there is not much info on predators with hogs out there, it does not appear to be much of a problem once they get a little larger.

Thanks for all the info folks!


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

How about bears? Anyone else live in bear country? They were my main concern, but in 5 years so far no concerns, yet they have been around plenty of times.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

Bears are a definite threat. We have bears living all around us, one to the south (male), one to the north (female) and one to the east (unknown). Our livestock guardian herding dogs negotiated a treaty. They're very good at diplomacy. The bears stay out of our pastures and leave our livestock alone and in turn our dogs won't kill them and will kill any other dogs that come onto our land (e.g., bear hunter's dogs). It works.

Figure it takes to dogs minimum to tackle a bear. Bears don't tend to fight when presented with bad odds, they look elsewhere for easier food. This is generally true of predators. Move along now... That's what the signs say on our boundaries, scent and sound signs erected by our dogs.

Cheers,

-Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
ButcherShop | Sugar Mountain Farm


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Azrael said:


> I am interested in setting up to do a pasture hog operation to raise a few for our family (less than 10 total).
> 
> My biggest concern, that I have been unable to find an answer for, is pasture hogs and predators. We have coyotes & wandering dogs in our area and am worried that they may decimate our animals, especially if the pasture is remotely located form our home.
> 
> For those of you who currently have pasture hogs, are predators an issue? If so, what measures are taken to prevent predation on your animals?


How far away is the pasture from your house. Predators can be a serious problem. Mountain loins, Bear, Coyotes, Hawks, Eagles etc. Packs of Dogs
can take down a fairly big Hog. One will grab the nose and another grab the rear ham and hold a hog while others goes for the neck. Packs of hound dogs can be a real problem. Best to have a guard dog to protect them if they are not close to your house. A dog can smell a pig from miles away. I used to have a problem with a few hunting dogs in my area. But that problem has been taken care of. 

Best,
Gerold.


----------

